# Greetings!



## Jonbignall (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi all.

My name is Jon, I've been lurking on this site for a few months and had an enjoyable time reading various threads and have learned some useful tips.

Whilst I drink espresso based drinks out and about, my main interest is brewed coffee. Like a lot of people I suspect, I was brought up on instant coffee and used to think of drip coffee made with pre ground beans as a "treat", and that the burnt, stale, bitter flavour was what "real" coffee was supposed to taste like!

I went through successive cheapish auto drip filter machines, but never liked the flavour particularly. Things improved a bit when I started grinding beans just before brewing with a Dualit electric grinder, but the flavour was still underwhelming.

A nephew of mine whom had spent some time working at a coffee shop in London, introduced me to higher quality freshly ground coffee brewed in an Aeropress; let's just say it's changed my perception of what coffee can be, outside of "Costabucks"!

I now have an Aeropress and the V60, plus Rhino and Skerton hand grinders, along with beans from Beanberry roasters in Woking. Things are now much tastier, but I've still got a lot to learn, and plenty of fun to be had! ?

I hope to learn and contribute good stuff as time goes on...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, so many have walked In your shoes, there are loads of lovely folk here that will give you as many hints and tips as you want


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome Jon - lots of brewed coffee lovers on the forum, lots of aeropress lovers, lots of aeropress and V60 recipes to experiment with, and not forgetting water&#8230;


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Jon. I'm not in the V60 or Aeropress camp myself but I wish you the very best on your journey. Start saving the pennies for all those upgrades!


----------

